# Hi from Belgium



## Basch21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My name is Simon, I'm 17 and I live in Belgium.

I'm passionate by these insects called mantids and I come on this forum to know more about them.

Another reason... To improve my English ?  

Best regards, Basch21.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Simon, and welcome to the forum... very glad to have you here!  I hope you will learn lots about mantids and mantis keeping, and also that we may help to improve your English. I will say that from what you have written, your English seems very good.  Again, welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome Simon.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! We have a number of members from Belgium.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome! from OHIO!


----------

